# Fish trap plans?



## Blair (Sep 3, 2007)

Anyone know of plans on how to make a homemade fish trap?


----------



## bowdonkey (Oct 6, 2007)

Fish are a piece of cake to net and trap. I'm speaking of rivers and small lakes. I've never looked on u-tube but they may have something. The best bet is to find a commercial fisherman they would part with some knowledge.


----------



## edcopp (Oct 9, 2004)

861 hits on "YOU TUBE"


----------



## oldmanriver (Aug 1, 2004)

We use to make them by taking 3 willow branches about 2 feet long bend them in a circle we used branches that were about 1 in in diamiter join them at the end by cuttting the end on a sharp angle and wraping the ends with a heavy wire . Then we would tale 48 in chicken wire and space the loops 1 at each end 1 ib the middle tie the wire togeather with smaller wire and also tie it to the hoops . close one end with small steal rabbit wire if you use cage clamps put 2 or 3 on it but you want to be able to open it to get the fish out . Te other end roll a pcs of chicken like you would to make a funnel leave the small end to what ever size fish you want to catch , attach the big end of the funnel to the end hoop and the chicken wire bait it with beef heart cotton seed mill or any bait you have . God I hope you can understand this . They are easy to make just hard for me to explain .


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

What size fish are you trying to catch?? A Minnow? A Panfish? A Salmon??

While out in the field working in fisheries or at fish hatcheries trapping and sampling/ spawning returning salmon and trout, we would put weirs across the entire creek or river. With a large box trap that has a "V" opening it in pointing the apex of the entire structure upstream. 

If I get a chance later tonight, I'll try to scan some photos of several fish traps/ weirs that I had worked at, in the past..


----------



## Blair (Sep 3, 2007)

What size? Dinner size and when you are hungry, it's whatever is big enough to prepare.


----------



## Freeholder (Jun 19, 2004)

For pictures of fish traps, look in studies of the way the American Indians used to live. For plans, look for survival manuals at the library. You might also see if there's a museum near you with a good section of Indian artifacts. They aren't hard to make, though. The one someone described above can be made with wire instead of the willow -- make a cylinder and an open-mouthed funnel; install the funnel into one end of the cylinder with the mouth of the funnel pointing into the cylinder. Close the other end of the cylinder. You need to choose your wire, and size your trap, for the size of fish you expect to catch. Place the fish trap into a stream with the funnel opening facing downstream -- fish swimming upstream against the current will bumble into the funnel mouth, then won't be able to find their way back out of the trap. You'll need to anchor the trap in place, or it will wash away. Just keep in mind that right now it's illegal to use one of these in most places -- check your laws before using one.

Kathleen


----------

